# the apocalypse - and what do you save



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Your house is on fire because a volcano has just erupted in your city, and you are in the middle of what seems to be a series of huge earthquakes, and now a tsunami is on its way too, and a tornado, and a hurricane, and the mobs are in the streets looting things. So in the words of Pink Floyd, you better run. 

But of course you cannot leave all your music behind. You don't have a lot of time to pick and choose. But what are you going to make sure you take with you?

Please note the difference between this and the desert island scenario. The desert island scenario really asks you to imagine limiting yourself to a few things, and then which you would choose. In this scenario, by contrast, once the disasters are over and capitalism has restored order, you can repurchase lots of stuff. But I guess there'll be some stuff you'll never find again, so you'd want to save. Or some stuff with sentimental value. Etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe my banjo but if i'm thinking clearly probably my guitar................


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ketèlbey of course! Then if there's time, my Leroy Anderson collection.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

1.) Me and the cat

2.) the scores of my own musical scribblings and efforts,

3.) Thumb (flash) drives, other data storage, and / or the whole computer.

4.) Art, artful objects, 'one of a kind' stuff.

I don't own but a small collection of CD's, one or two out of print can certainly be found, at some perhaps regrettably remarkable price, online.

Since all sentimental stuff, family photos, etc. are held in store by other family members, then...
done: All else is 'replaceable'


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Ketèlbey of course! Then if there's time, my Leroy Anderson collection.


A man who knows his priorites


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Remind me to watch out for you guys with your house on your back in the apocalypse :devil:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

> and capitalism has restored order


Not wishing to derail the thread, but am I the only one here to find that the most chilling part of the disaster scenario? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll bring all my Bach scores to study, manuscript paper and other composing equipment, my viola, my guitar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> socialism has restored order


There, that's better.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd grab my iPod classic which is small and has all my music. Once the power grid was restored I'd be good to go.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

After yelling and screaming in my pyjamas for a while, I'd hide under a table, humming Mozart's piano quartet, K493, paying special attention to the cello lines, until somebody in authority came along and told me, it's okay sonny! Danger is over, you can go back to whatever it was you weren't doing...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

That is exactly why I've got everything backed up on two places in the "Cloud"!

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd be more likely to grab irreplaceable books, some signed by authors now deceased and some with sentimental value, than I would music. I'd just grab my iPod which is seldom far from me anyway.

But if we are to play this scenario out as it is intended, assuming I _had_ to take some CD's, I'd probably get some of my progressive rock CDs, probably a few classic Yes, Jethro Tull's Passion Play and Ian Anderson's Thick as a Brick 2. For classical I'd have to get Beethoven's 9th - I'd choose the Raymond Leppard / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra version. Maybe some of the Andras Schiff Beethoven piano sonatas, the later ones. The massive Wendy Carlos Switched-on Boxed Set. The Vaughan-Williams Sinfonia Antartica (Bryden Thompson). Then I would die, delaying too long trying to decide between The Art of the Fugue (Sir Neville Mariner) or Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers (John Elliot Gardiner) and it would all be moot.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

My violin. 

As much of the old, old sheet music my grandmother gave me as possible. 

That's all. 

Oh wait, myself.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

My iPod, which has a lot of the most essential music on it, my kindle, which can't match my library but is better than nothing, and a thumb drive with all my writing on it. (That's assuming my wife and dogs are already safe.)


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Errrmmm......


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I would, I hope, be sensible enough to pack my copy of the Mewton-Wood/Beecham Busoni concerto and the bottle of Laphroaig 10, then leap on the back of my trusty Black Rhino and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

After the apocalypse, I'm sure Spotify would be restored, so that takes care of most music I'd want to rehear. And the Internet would be restored, so I could get most of my scores back. 

I'd grab my saxophone. It's a Selmer Mark VI - as they say, it's to saxophones what Stradivarius is to violins. And I'd grab my Bible - it's full of notes I've gleaned from the most inspired thinkers over a long time, and it also is irreplaceable. Of course, my wife would be with me - also irreplaceable.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wife and dog - everything else can be replaced.

EDIT: come to think of it, I would probably save some of my wife's paintings as well - the ones I like best.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Happily, I keep my music library backed up on a small portable drive just in the event of such things. And I keep it in a readily accessible location. My library--along with my pianos and violin--is my greatest treasure.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

My oboe of course.

My clarinet, sheet music collection and my iPod.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Never! NEVER! I'll die with my piano!


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

My wallet.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> Never! NEVER! I'll die with my piano!


Or maybe you can hide under it and use it for shelter...if its a grand?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

science said:


> the apocalypse - and what do you save


my soul...


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Last month I did the extensive task of ripping and uploading all my music to Google Music, so I need only my cellphone. I will be able to use my two hands for wife/dogs and pretend that I don't care at all for my music


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> Not wishing to derail the thread, but am I the only one here to find that the most chilling part of the disaster scenario? :lol:


Trust the banks. They have your highest interest at heart.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My collection of antique lint balls.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I would, I hope, be sensible enough to pack my copy of the Mewton-Wood/Beecham Busoni concerto and the bottle of Laphroaig 10, then leap on the back of my trusty Black Rhino and ride off into the sunset.


If it were Glenmorangie I'd say you better take a weapon too, to keep me from it.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Or maybe you can hide under it and use it for shelter...if its a grand?


It is. Perhaps that's what I'll do. :lol:

But really, I don't think I'll be thinking much about music if this occurs.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

FLighT said:


> My wallet.


what for? apocalypse = let the lootin' begin!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

GGluek said:


> My iPod, which has a lot of the most essential music on it, my kindle, which can't match my library but is better than nothing, and a thumb drive with all my writing on it. (That's assuming my wife and dogs are already safe.)


What you means to day, Dogs and Wife more important than music!- are you sure that is the right approach? :angel:


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

deggial said:


> what for? apocalypse = let the lootin' begin!


Well, the original scenario as given by the OP indicates that the disasters will end (not truly an Apocalypse I guess but…***) and that things will return to normal so one can repurchase stuff.

So, if I am able to:

1.	Dodge or outrun the pyroclastic flows, poisonous dust clouds, and flowing/ falling rocks and lava from the volcanoes.
2.	Get to high ground and avoid the tidal wave from the tsunami or storm surge from the hurricane(s).
3.	Not fall into a huge hole or crevice created by one of the earthquakes.
4.	Manage to get to cover as the tornados cross the landscape.
5.	Avoid the looters or random mobs that might kill me for my wallet or for no reason at all.
6.	Not expire from a lack of water and food and succumbing to exposure.

Then, when all returns to normal and the banks reopen their doors to save mankind :lol: I have all the info I need to quickly reestablish myself fiscally. Contrary to the belief that some stuff will never be available again I submit that it is a well-known fact that sooner or later all the stuff ever made shows up on E-Bay. It's just a matter of being ready and willing to pay the price. So when that Music Minus One LP of David Bedford's "With 100 Kazoos" (1971) comes up for bid, I'm ready to pounce.

It's apparent to me that trying to run away from or elude the potential dangers presented by #1 through #5 above will be difficult in the extreme with your arms full of stuff. I mean, how fast can you run pushing a piano down the street?

*** For a good example of a true apocalypse I refer you to the first 8 minutes (or so) of Lars von Triers film "Melancholia", which features the music of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde to great effect, (and in all seriousness a haunting experience).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Armageddon tired of silly thread like these .









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

OOps. That should read "threads ",not thread .


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

science said:


> Your house is on fire because a volcano has just erupted in your city, and you are in the middle of what seems to be a series of huge earthquakes, and now a tsunami is on its way too, and a tornado, and a hurricane, and the mobs are in the streets looting things. So in the words of Pink Floyd, you better run.
> 
> But of course you cannot leave all your music behind. You don't have a lot of time to pick and choose. But what are you going to make sure you take with you?
> 
> Please note the difference between this and the desert island scenario. The desert island scenario really asks you to imagine limiting yourself to a few things, and then which you would choose. In this scenario, by contrast, once the disasters are over and capitalism has restored order, you can repurchase lots of stuff. But I guess there'll be some stuff you'll never find again, so you'd want to save. Or some stuff with sentimental value. Etc.


All my Xenakis CDs. Burn the rest.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> All my Xenakis CDs. Burn the rest.


The opposite...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ lol, but your a Wig so no surprise there...............


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ lol, but your a Wig so no surprise there...............


Wigs and black turtlenecks. The lines are drawn.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Drawn in crotchets or quavers?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I would, I hope, be sensible enough to pack my copy of the Mewton-Wood/Beecham Busoni concerto and the bottle of Laphroaig 10, then leap on the back of my trusty Black Rhino and ride off into the sunset.


You will never find it in the shambles around you--the malt whisky yes because it's usually by your hand.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> ...then leap on the back of my trusty Black Rhino and ride off into the sunset.


Ah, but Senor Vishnik also rides a rhinoceros...you must stay ahead of him! And beware of Ali Bombasta, who rides an ostrich, as he may outpace you.

These names are from the stories my long-departed father used to tell me in bed. The two main characters were Sput and Fillpot, names whose possibly scatological origins escaped me at the time. He was also inspired to invent the Phantom Dogcart, which would appear and disappear in intervals, providing a handy way to get from place to place if not always reliably.

I tried to do the same for my children, telling stories of the strange caves that would appear in the embankment behind our house in the dead of night and the dangerous but interesting adventures encountered there. The kids would drag mommy and daddy out in the morning to see the caves, but the embankment would be as always. My daughter would scream bloody murder at this point, frustrated beyond endurance! I may have done the poor tykes more harm than good.

In my old age, I miss my father.


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

"All my Xenakis CDs. Burn the rest." 

:lol: I saw a live performance of one of his works. It didn't help me.


It only took a few hours after writing the above to remember the title:

Prithopracta for Strings. It reminded me of really angry bees, I think it was back in the 70's.


----------

